# PE Electrical Power



## Cyclone (Apr 25, 2007)

Can someone recount their experience of passing PE Electrical power module and remembering how many questions they think they scored correct on each module.

Is it between 48-52.

I am aware of the equating process by NCEES. I am just trying to get a feel for what folks have scored in the past.

Maybe it will reduce my post-exam stress.

I feel i scored at least 34 correct in the morning and around 20 in the afternoon. Being close to the 56 mark is making me nervous.

Your input is greatly appreciated


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 25, 2007)

Cyclone said:


> Can someone recount their experience of passing PE Electrical power module and remembering how many questions they think they scored correct on each module. Is it between 48-52.
> 
> I am aware of the equating process by NCEES. I am just trying to get a feel for what folks have scored in the past.
> 
> ...


Cyclone,

Do not do that to yourself. Don't think about how many you had right because you will never know for sure. Unfortunately the only way you will have an idea how many good answers you had is if you fail. Other than that, and surely your case, you will receive a letter saying you Pass and that will be it.

High 40's??? Probably will not do the trick( I was there once) but no one out of the Holy Mountain(NCEES) knows for sure. Maybe 52. There is no sense in torturing yourself. More important than that is how did you feel about the test when you left. If you worked hard on your prep and left with a good feeling there is a 80% chance you will pass. Just my opinion. Take it for what it worth.


----------



## grover (Apr 25, 2007)

I guessed at (IIRC) 3 in the morning and 10 in the afternoon last October. Assuming I got the ones I did NOT guess at right, that gives a 67/80. If I got 1/4 of the ones I guessed at right from sheer chance, that's 70 of 80- 87% raw score. But I undoubtably got some of those 67 wrong. Still, I was fortunate enough to not only pass, but have my passing scaled score reported- was an 85%.

From this, I deduce that the cutoff is probably somewhere around 50 questions you *think* you got right. But this is just my worthless guesswork- there really is no way to tell until you get that letter in the mail after 3 excrutiating months of waiting...


----------



## Cyclone (Apr 26, 2007)

thank you grover and Luis.

I feel a bit relaxed now.

you guys have done a great job here.

Hopefully I can be of some help here


----------



## Wolverine (May 1, 2007)

Echoing what was already said - completely forget about trying to guess your score. It will just drive you insane.

During the AM exam, there was one problem that I had no clue on but was able to look up, find the formula, and get the right answer. Woo-hoo! I nailed that one! That is until just before the PM session when I was talking to a guy and he pointed out that the formula was 20XYZ, not 10XYZ for the special case. Oops. I looked it up again and he was right. Unless he was wrong and I actually got the right answer - who knows? Did you do the problem right but drop a sqrt3? Did you do the problem wrong but correctly add sqrt3? There's just no way to know after the fact without being able to review the problems and solutions.

I was consistently scoring about 65% in the practice tests and somehow managed to pass (I think they may just throw all the exams up in there air and those that land face up pass). So don't worry about it. Tell everybody you worked hard, tried your best, it's in the hands of the State Board now, and if you don't pass it this time, you'll pass it next time. Good luck but I'll bet you pass.


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 20, 2007)

Luis, Wolverine and Grover

You guys were right. I did Pass

Thanks for all the encouraging words.


----------

